# PRETC Borden January 2011



## MPwannabe (27 Nov 2010)

Hey guys,

     I just got my orders in today. I'm going on to Borden on PRETC on January 6th, and I'll be there until the MP trade course starts. I was wondering if there are any others who are also there, or going to be there in the new year?


----------



## MPwannabe (5 Dec 2010)

Update:

I'm not on PRETC anymore, my new orders are that I'm going to be attached to the Academy directly until the course starts. That's all I know for now. Is there anyone in Borden who works at the Academy now? I'd just like to get in touch with someone who is there before I show up, not knowing anything. 
I assume I will find out more information on December 14th when I'm sworn into the CF, but getting to know a few of the people in Borden before I arrive could prepare me for the long stay. 

Thanks!
MPwannabe


----------

